# SoftII mods for more presence/ treble and less gain?



## cooder (Apr 30, 2020)

So here's the thread to look into SoftII mods, I find my one for my taste a bit too boomy and muddy for missing better descriptions.
Here's my original wording I started in another thread and Chuck suggested to do it as a thread of its own (good thinking 99!):

"Same story of I'd like less bass and more treble on SoftII tone stack and I don't feel that it's flat when both are set at noon, it seems too bass heavy. Or is there other things in pedal that need to be changed to get more treble/less bass? Initially I thought it's just part of the circuit but I'd like to tweak it and I think there was someone else on the forum here who had the same idea."

As Chuck already enlightened it's likely not the tone stack as such but getting more treble through for me, so far I have removed and jumpered R21 which brought a lot more presence through, that's great. It gets now though to a point were the high gain sounds (which are not my priority) get to 'fart out' when the bass pot is higher set as well and starts to gate the sound almost like a fuzz.
So what other tweaks could we do and is there a good way to reduce gain somewaht as for my personal taste I'd be happy with lower gain to medium rock territory  (I know that that will be not for everyone as this circuit is quite aimed at high gain doom).

Cheers for all the advice so far, Chuck!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 30, 2020)

This pedal is designed for very high gain: 75dB in Stones mode, 110dB in Stoner mode.  The response has a broad peak centered at 100Hz.  If you want to cut the bass and the gain. it's doable. but we have our work cut out for us.


----------



## jubal81 (Apr 30, 2020)

Good ideas from Chuck. I'd recommend trying lower value coupling caps in the Muamp (C4, C11 and C10), starting upstream and moving downstream. This will definitely help with the boominess and bring down the gain a bit, too. Try 100n in those positions as a starting point.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 30, 2020)

I agree.  The last stage (C10) will make the biggest difference, but still better to start at the front.  Once we tame the Stones mode, then we can attempt to deal with the Stoner mode.  I'd also remove C13 and C14.  If that makes it too bright, then try 1nF for C13.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Apr 30, 2020)

Reducing the coupling caps in the Muamp (C4, C11 and C10), will cut bass, but even some high, if my emulator software doesn't lie.
If you remove C13 and C14 or simply reduce them, it will work very fine, I guess. It was the same thing on the BSAIB schematic. It's a sort of Bright Mode.


----------

